# Maximum hours per Day



## Rodz (May 6, 2017)

I usually work only weekends logistics so I know there is a maximum 40 hrs per week but what's the most hours you worked in a da

The most I have been able to schedule is 9 hours spread out in 3 blocks just wondering if I should keep fishing for that extra block for that day?


----------



## Behemoth (Jan 26, 2015)

Rodz said:


> I usually work only weekends logistics so I know there is a maximum 40 hrs per week but what's the most hours you worked in a da
> 
> The most I have been able to schedule is 9 hours spread out in 3 blocks just wondering if I should keep fishing for that extra block for that day?


I noticed I could get maximum 8 hrs per day. It's possible to get 9 if your warehouse has 3hrs blocks.


----------



## impoorlikeyou (May 24, 2017)

I'm pretty sure it's 10 after doing 2 4 hour blocks I still 2 hour night blocks


----------



## Basmati (Sep 14, 2014)

For Miami Prime Now it is absolutely 8 hours max per day and 40 hours max per week with the only exception being the last 2 weeks of December.


----------



## Ubercal (Jul 25, 2016)

It varies based on the need of the station, sometimes in Seattle it's 10 on weekends and 9 on weekdays. But most of the time it's 8 a day , 40 a week.


----------



## Rodz (May 6, 2017)

Ok cool thanks guys base on the feedback since Dla9 mostly offers 3 hour blocks. Most I'm going to do is 9 hrs. I'll stop fishing for that same day blocks.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Already did 8 today now offers for 25 an hour tonight I'm so mad I'm not seeing any ugh


----------



## Magik0722 (Jun 5, 2016)

How certain are we about the 40 hour work week? That would put me at a $720 max and I know for sure some weeks that I have earned $900-$1000 a week without increased rates.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

Magik0722 said:


> How certain are we about the 40 hour work week? That would put me at a $720 max and I know for sure some weeks that I have earned $900-$1000 a week without increased rates.


Because work week and pay periods don't coincide.


----------



## enigmaquip (Sep 2, 2016)

Work Week is Sunday - Saturday... pay periods are Tue-Thur, Fri-Mon


----------

